# April Throwdown Voting



## bmudd14474 (May 12, 2022)

We only had 3 entries but man o man were they good.

Who wins? Well this month all 3 will get a prize. You will help decide 1st-3rd.

1) Tomato Pine Nut Appetizer 








2) Prosciutto wrapped smoked pulled pork, sweet chips, habanero jack & queso cheese BBQ’d pastry pie!







3) Smoked Standing Steak Tubes- Stuffed with Mozzarella, Wild rice, Mushrooms, Peppers, Onions and Smoked Bacon Served with grilled root veg.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2022)

Hmmmm--Only 3, but Outstanding Three!!
Nice Work, Guys!!
Hard to decide!

Bear

Can't vote----Says:
*"Ooops, We ran into some problems"*


----------



## WaterRat (May 13, 2022)

Dang, got a hour until lunch and now I’m really hungry! All three look fantastic.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 13, 2022)

You three did excellent work! I'll take a slice of each please!

Ryan


----------



## Newglide (May 13, 2022)

I'm with everybody else. All 3 are over the top


----------



## bbqbrett (May 13, 2022)

That was a tough, tough choice.


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 13, 2022)

bbqbrett said:


> That was a tough, tough choice.


I've got to pay more attention to throwdown announcements. I grow my own herb (for cooking) and have whipped up some bueno caprese salads when we can get tomatos in Florida.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 13, 2022)

I just tried to vote and got the same "OOPS" as John did.
Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 13, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I just tried to vote and got the same "OOPS" as John did.
> Gary


So this will sound funny but did you select one of the entries before you hit cast vote. I just did it and had the same error and realized that the box next to the one I wanted to vote for wasn't checked so I clicked it again and it worked fine.


----------



## 912smoker (May 13, 2022)

3 tough choices right there. All look fantastic !

Keith


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> So this will sound funny but did you select one of the entries before you hit cast vote. I just did it and had the same error and realized that the box next to the one I wanted to vote for wasn't checked so I clicked it again and it worked fine.


I guess you didn't notice I had the same problem, but there was no box there the first time.
This time there were little circles beside each one, and it worked Fine.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (May 13, 2022)

Mercy! Three great looking entries. The skills of you guys are totally amazing! 
Jim


----------



## DougE (May 13, 2022)

I'm going to have to think about this one a little. All the entries look delicious.


----------



## Meat Man Matt (May 13, 2022)

Some good eats right there! I could easily attack a plate of all three


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> So this will sound funny but did you select one of the entries before you hit cast vote. I just did it and had the same error and realized that the box next to the one I wanted to vote for wasn't checked so I clicked it again and it worked fine.


Yep, it seems you have to select which one you're voting for.  Duh!!!!!    
Thanks Brian.
Gary


----------



## bauchjw (May 14, 2022)

Wow! They're all winners!


----------



## crazymoon (May 16, 2022)

All 3 look delicious!


----------



## BandCollector (May 17, 2022)

Can't believe that there have been 740 views (as of this time) and only  63 votes have been cast.  Ouch!

John


----------



## noboundaries (May 17, 2022)

I looked and couldn't decide. Keep coming back with fresh eyes.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 18, 2022)

Nice plates guys

David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Can't believe that there have been 740 views (as of this time) and only  63 votes have been cast.  Ouch!
> 
> John


I looked at it a few times before I could vote.
I scoured the page looking for anything to click on.
Then later a little circle appeared next to each entry, so I voted.
I've been here a few times since, but I don't know if it counts all those visits from the same people.

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (May 18, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I looked at it a few times before I could vote.
> I scoured the page looking for anything to click on.
> Then later a little circle appeared next to each entry, so I voted.
> I've been here a few times since, but I don't know if it counts all those visits from the same people.
> ...




 Bearcarver


You are welcome to visit as many times as you wish!

John


----------



## negolien (May 18, 2022)

I thought the Prosciutto wrapped smoked pulled pork killed it I mean look at the shell .. amazing thanks for sharing and thanks for all the entrants and voters


----------



## MJB05615 (May 18, 2022)

This was a tough choice, everything looks great.  Great job to all participants.


----------

